# is this really an extra wide saddle?



## Tiarella (28 October 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Thorowgood-17-5inc...id=p3286.c0.m14

if thats X wide, then that must mean my pony is XXXXXXXXXX wide  
	
	
		
		
	


	





the saddle lady came out the other day and recomended that saddle in that size for doug, but surely that isnt X wide is it?


----------



## angiebaby (28 October 2008)

You could email the seller and ask the measurement from the d rings


----------



## CBAnglo (28 October 2008)

That looks like an older model.  She might have meant the new cob version which is much wider.  New models also now come with 3 gullets.

If you go onto the Thorowgood website, they have a template of their saddle trees so you can measure your horse to see what width should fit.  Then of course you have the FISH system so (in theory) if you think your horse is likely to put on weight and topline, you get a bigger size and use the fish/gullets to make the saddle narrower etc.


----------



## horseandhound (28 October 2008)

No way thats not an extra wide saddle whatsoever, and it really annoys me that people get it so wrong.  I sell saddles myself, and I would say that saddle is 9 inch D-D which would make it medium wide.

I have this scale for saddles, feel free to
 agree/disagree.

D-D ring 7 inch NARROW
              8 inch Medium
              9 inch Medium-Wide
             10 inch Wide
             11 inch Extra Wide
             12 inch XX Wide

Am interested to know other peoples classifications.


----------



## Ottinmeg (28 October 2008)

i've just bought an extra wide T4 for soph and it looks like this


----------



## Tiarella (28 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
i've just bought an extra wide T4 for soph and it looks like this







[/ QUOTE ]

ooo thanks ottinmeg!   

the saddle lady came out and said doug was an X wide, and tried lots on and they fitted him.     but he looks so much wider than them saddles to fit him  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 FAT BOY!


----------



## Donkeymad (28 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
That looks like an older model.  She might have meant the new cob version which is much wider.  New models also now come with 3 gullets.



[/ QUOTE ]

The new cob ones come with six gullets.


----------



## Taffster (29 October 2008)

My extra wide saddle is 13" from d ring to d ring, or rephrased the saddle is made to measure on an extra wide tree!! I have yet to find a saddle that will fit him buyable from a shop, if anyone knows of any i'm looking for a new show saddle 17.5" xw


----------

